# Gripe about recent grads



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

Anyone else feel the talent coming out the door of most ENG schools is well lacking (from a work-ethic standpoint)?

We have 2 new grads, both from Ga Tech, but man are they about worthless, smart kids but just not a lot of innitiative, and not real wild about doing anything "extra"

Just curious if this was a nationwide "epidemic"  or just a small Outbreak!

--Rant off--


----------



## rleon82 (May 2, 2006)

I bet they required $50K to start as well.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

yep, (technically one is making $47 and the other is making $48)

I think they thought they would walk in the door managing clients, and doing only "design" but in reality, your first 3 months is what we like to call "Plot Bitch" :read:


----------



## NSEARCH (May 2, 2006)

I think it's standard.....once they realize that putting in extra effort is what it takes to be a leader then those who want to step into those shoes will and those who don't will always be a Project Engineer rather than Project Manager or a Director.

They've got A LOT to learn if they thought they'd step out and be managing clients :whatever:


----------



## rleon82 (May 2, 2006)

I was "copy boy" at my first job.


----------



## EdinNO (May 2, 2006)

I hired a couple of grads a few years ago. Both were good guys with good heads on their shoulders and different strengths. One had personailty but worked 8 to 5 and sometimes needed prodding. The other always seemed to be in a trance, was very sharp and resourceful. He could be left to his own to get things done. I think he only did the 8 to 5 thing as well, but it didn't seem as obvious because he was more of a self-starter.

I know I was more outgoing and put in more time as a newbie than either of these two. But then again, it doesn't seem to have paid off... Maybe they're on to something. Why is it that so much is expected out of engineers anyway? I think we put in too much and take out too little. This is in comparison to other professions, sales people, etc... who I see really taking home the bacon.

Don't get me wrong, I don't advocate laziness or low ethics, I just think we need to stand up and demand more in return for our work.

Ed


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (May 2, 2006)

Basically nothing I did in college or grad school prepared me for my first job, other than learning how to work hard and think. For about the first 6 months, it was: copying contract documents, organizing job folders, holding a survey rod, assisting the inspector, getting the mail, etc.

Eventually my boss gave me the responsibility of coordinating all the permit applications for a wastewater treatment plant being sited in an environmentally sensitive area. I wasn't so much doing the design as much as I was coordinating the efforts of all the folks involved and figuring out what needed to be on plans and applications.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

I dont expect them to work 50 hours a week or anything, we interviewed a lot of new grads (and didnt get the ones we wanted) and these guys "demanded" close to 50K, which makes me happy as far as the profession goes, but when you have to keep telling them simple microstation(cad) commands after 6 months, something is wrong.

I just think some feel that "well I already have a degree, the hard part is over"

But I am also the grouchiest most miserable 33 year old on the planet... :dunno:


----------



## NSEARCH (May 2, 2006)

Also, in your line of business being a failure can and often results in yours or someone elses death.

If a manager dumped all the work he did on a new graduate he's lose his clients and most likely be sued/lose his license. Not a good way to do business at all.


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

but thats a good idea, I need to go back to my military roots and give them some more challenging pieces of the project, I have just lost some trust in them to do much more than cad and simple design at this point.

they have both been here about 6 months so we are doing a mid year review and let them know at this point if things dont improve that they shouldnt be planning on getting much of an increase at the end of the year.

We are a small office 12 people, with basically 2 PM's and i have been hoping they could pick up the basic design principles by now, but I spend about half my time training them, which isnt bad, but when you keep going over the same stuff again and again i just lose faith...and it takes time away from me doing some marketing and other things I am supposed to be doing (like posting on the MB!)

Glad you are enjoying success in the military, i enlisted out of high school and went through OCS at the end of my college life, theres not many days that go by that i dont regret getting out..


----------



## EdinNO (May 2, 2006)

Why not kick in a few extra dollars and hire someone with a few years experience?

Ed


----------



## Road Guy (May 2, 2006)

they are damn hard to find here in Atlanta.

Our company even upped the referal bonus to $5,000. and there still hard to come by.

(Believe me for that kind of spot bonus I really LOOK!) if you know what I mean....

I have had 3 calls from headhunters this week(and its only Tuesday!)


----------



## DVINNY (May 3, 2006)

I am glad to hear that everyone seems to be noticing the same thing about the younger guys.

I am only 31 myself, but am surprised by the work ethic (or lack of) by young guys coming out of college.

I sit and think that I hope no one ever had that feeling about me when I first came out. LOL. I think I was OK. I do know that the 31 yr old me is nothing like the 22 yr old me that came straight out of school. I did go thru the progression, but it seemed rather rapid. I do like the military idea that was given by sapperslead, I agree with that approach 100%, as long as it doesn't affect the product, client relationship, or any legal issues.

Let's hope the new guys are saying these same things in 10 years.


----------



## rleon82 (May 3, 2006)

Gripe?!?!?

We would be happy just to hire one. Where are all the Civil Grads?


----------



## Road Guy (May 8, 2006)

we got the bottom of the barrell I think.

We have 2 schools close to us (Ga Tech and SPSU) me and another guy at my office try and show up at some of the school ASCE &amp; ITE meetings and whore out our business cards

:true:


----------



## PPISucks (May 8, 2006)

Unfortunately I don't get to do much "whoring out" on my job. :lmao:


----------

